# Spec me out a jointer



## Jim Beam (Jul 5, 2016)

I need a new jointer. Needs to have 6" spiral cutterheads. 1 to 1 1/2 hp is plenty. Mobile base.

I was looking at Grizzly but they have changed things up. Smallest jointer with spiral cutters is 8", and 3 hp 240v. That's too big - no 240v in my shop. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2016)

And I was going to suggest Grizzly. I have their 8" non spiral and love it. I will be converting to a spiral.
Look at jet, shop fox, general, and possibly bailey.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jet is good but seems spendier. They all are almost the same. My Griz catalog shows 6 in spiral. Have you called???

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 5, 2016)

Not sure where you are in New Mexico but one thing to consider is a used jointer and then upgrade to the Shelix head. I think @Kevin runs one of those heads.

Here's an 8 inch Jet - https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/wan/5642541951.html, Add the Shelix head and you'd have about a grand or so into it

Here's a 6 inch Jet- https://showlow.craigslist.org/tls/5611197225.html Add the Shelix head and you'd have about 850 into it....


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Jet is good but seems spendier. They all are almost the same. My Griz catalog shows 6 in spiral. Have you called???


Yeah, I should call. But as a misanthrope I prefer to have no contact with other people, even over the phone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Not sure where you are in New Mexico but one thing to consider is a used jointer and then upgrade to the Shelix head. I think @Kevin runs one of those heads.
> 
> Here's an 8 inch Jet - https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/wan/5642541951.html, Add the Shelix head and you'd have about a grand or so into it
> 
> Here's a 6 inch Jet- https://showlow.craigslist.org/tls/5611197225.html Add the Shelix head and you'd have about 850 into it....




Thanks for that Colin! Albuquerque is only an hour and a half, I'll check that out. But Show Low is a No Go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 5, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Thanks for that Colin! Albuquerque is only an hour and a half, I'll check that out. But Show Low is a No Go.



Plus if you went that route, you'd have 2 more inches than you'd planned on, he has made a mobile cart for it, and you could probably negotiate a bit to see if you could cut the cost even more....


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not sure that one in Alaba is the one for you Robert. They're showing the JJ-8CS ... the C means ceiling model which is usually only ordered by extremely tall people....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2016)

That would keep the dust from building up in the machine so it'll last longer. Do they make a lathe too?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not sure that one in Alaba is the one for you Robert. They're showing the JJ-8CS ... the C means ceiling model which is usually only ordered by extremely tall people....
> View attachment 108195





Don Ratcliff said:


> That would keep the dust from building up in the machine so it'll last longer. Do they make a lathe too?



I used have one of those ceiling models but the damn boards kept falling on my head  and I finally got so short I had to sell it cause I could not reach it anymore.......................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I used have one of those ceiling models but the damn boards kept falling on my head  and I finally got so short I had to sell it cause I could not reach it anymore.......................


I see your point...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

